# 1950 Case VAC serial number plate



## JIMMYT74 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi.....anyone out there who is an expert in the art of serial number plate restoration....any how to's?.....would love to know how to do it

Thanx...Jim


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello there! I don't know how to do it myself, but there are places that will do a great job restoring it for you.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

You could maybe try a good signmakers, my last job was at a signmakers and I was truly amazed at the work they could do!
Welcome to the forum JIMMYT74
We will need to see pictures of the restoration you know?
Cheers


----------

